# removal of heat shield



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

My heat shield is starting to rattle pretty bad. Just did a search and saw that some ppl have tried to tightened it again, and some ppl have just removed it altogether. Or, should I wrap it with some type of heat insulator to prevent the rattling?

Thanks


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

up 2 you.
I tried tightening, didn't work.
I ended up removing mine, but the one I removed was bolted to mounts that were welded to the actual exhaust pipe. When I unbolted it, I ended up tearing one of the mounts to the side creating a hole in my exhaust. I fixed it, and I'm not saying that it will happen to you, but just be careful when removing it otherwise you'll make some extra work for yourself.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Is the bolts holding the heat shield causing the rattling or is it rattling against the exhaust? I had the problem w/ the shield rattling against the exhaust and I just beat the shit out of it w/ a hammer to get it out of the way. Either way, it is a good idea to have something there to absorb the heat.


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

both of my 200s made a hole in the exhaust


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

is this the heat shield under the hood or under the car?


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

It's probably the one under the car. They tend to be the ones to go first since they get more exposure to the elements.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

good thing there's no snow here, my heatshields are almost still good as new. specially when i installed the park brake cables and did a short shifter.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, it's the one under the car. I'll take a look see tomorrow if it's vibrating b/c of the bolts, of b/c it's hitting the exhaust. That would bite to remove it only to find that I now have made holes in the exhaust.  

I'll mess around with it and let you guys know.

Thanks!


----------

